# New KDSKeltec Video



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Stunning new video Kelly and no wonder you're not on DW very often! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

New KDSKeltec TV Youtube channel looks promising. :thumb:

Alan W

https://www.youtube.com/user/KDSKeltecTV


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

WOW! I don't recognise the place any more I was last there about four or five years ago on a polishing course, Kelly is such a gentleman and has a great team behind him. I've subscribed to his Chanel and wish him every success. It really is a stunning set up now.


----------

